# What is causing my bad reception issue?



## CaptainRotundo (May 31, 2002)

I get fantastic reception unless each tuner is on a specific channel, for instance If I put tuner one on local ABC (7) and tuner two on local NBC (4) they both get terrible reception and are unwatchable. all I have to do is change one of the tuners to almost any other channel and they other channel comes in fine, and I can switch back and forth proving that it is a clash between the two locals. This leads me to believe it has something to do with the LNB on the antenna, but I want to know if there is a more well defined explanation.

Thanks


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

A bit more information please.
What receiver model?
What dish?
Any multiswitch being used?
What are your signal strengths?
Are you using an OTA antenna?


----------



## CaptainRotundo (May 31, 2002)

Ok I searched the forums and discovered the test channels on 490-494. If I put tuner 1 on Channel 4 (was on 4 recording at the time so I haven't tried others yet. I get the following results:

490 is black and says Test 1 Sat A Odd
491 is black and says Test 2 Sat A Even
492
493 Both are blank and cause tuner 1 to display the missing signal warning.
484 is black and says Test 5 Sat C Even.

I suspect that channel 4 is Sat B, and if I moved it to Sat A then the two Sat test channels would work... This would mean I can't tune two sat B channels at a time, what would cause this?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

You're on the right track.
You've lost reception for sat 119, where your locals probably are.
Give us the readings for signal strengths from 101 (sat A), 110 (sat C), and 119 (sat B).


----------



## CaptainRotundo (May 31, 2002)

Will get that info as soon as I can, but I don't have reception issues unless the two tuners are on certain channels.

I have a HR10-250 (thought that was the only DirecTV HD TiVo)
I have the original dish I got with the system years ago it had two lnbs and I added the third in feb to get the few hd channels that are left on this tv. the dish has four cables coming out, two are going directly to this directivo and two are not connected.
I have no OTA antenna.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Could be a dish alignment problem. Or something is blocking your dish's view of the 119º "Sat B" satellite.

What are your signal readings on each satellite's transponders?

Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º)
[Most of your standard definition channels are beamed from 101ºW]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
25-32 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (3 total at 110º)
[A few HD channels, also beamed from 99 & 103º until 2009]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA #
9-16 NA # NA # NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (11 total at 119º)
[Local SD channels for some cities, Spanish package]
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA # # #
25-32 # # # # # # # #


----------



## CaptainRotundo (May 31, 2002)

Ok so it looks far worse on the signal level this morning here is the test for everything the places I wrote 2 numbers like 30/0 it literally oscillated between the two continually.

A	1	2
1	30/0	31/0
2	93	91
3	0	0
4	100	100
5	0	0
6	98	98
7	35	35
8	97	98
9	0	0
10	87	85
11	0	32/0
12	100	100
13	31/0	33/0
14	99	99
15	36	36
16	99	97
17	0	0
18	100	100
19	0	0
20	100	99
21	32/0	34/0
22	98	98
23	36	36
24	97	97
25	35	33/0
26	98	98
27	32/0	0
28	91	91
29	0	0
30	100	99
31	0	0
32	98	99

B	1	2
22	0	0
23	0	0
24	0	0
25	0	0
26	0	0
27	0	0
28	0	0
29	0	0
30	0	0
31	0	0
32	0	0

C	1	2
8	91	91
10	81	81
12	87	87


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I've gotta go with a bad LNB. Or a bad Sat C combiner which is what you added. 
That's a pretty old dish.


----------



## CaptainRotundo (May 31, 2002)

on this dish i didn't add a sat c combiner just the sat c lnb, it had the spot for the sat c built in. Should I attempt to replace the sat B lnb, and if I do where do I get one?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

You could try solidsignal.com. But, I'd suggest that you just replace the dish with either the Slimline 5LNB or 3 LNB. Probably the 3LNB since you don't need 110 or 119 in NYC.


----------



## Matt L (Aug 13, 2000)

I had a similar problem with my aunts old dish last week, same dish. One of the LNBs went bad and the SAT C combiner, which you must use, got water in it and rusted out. I swapped it out with one of my slightly newer dishes and all is well.

Do an swap out, should be free, mine was. New dish, new receiver, no problems. Kept my old HR10, but I just deactivated it yesterday, found I really didn't need it.


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

What you are describing is a classic indication of a bad multiswitch. I've seen plenty of bad ones -- both poorly designed, and plain broken.

The older phase III (triple lnb) dish has a multiswitch in the feed arm... you just push the LNBs into it. Nobody makes those anymore. The new(er) PIII has a complete multiswitch + 3 LNB unit that mounts on a slightly smaller dish. (you cannot simply use the new module on the old dish as it will be too close to the dish.)


----------



## Matt L (Aug 13, 2000)

And the EVEN older ones do not have a switch built in. The one I worked on for my aunt did not work even when I bypassed the external switch. IF you have the SAT C combiner you do not have a switch built in.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

This is true. You needed the 4x4 multiswitch in order to combine all satellites.


----------



## CaptainRotundo (May 31, 2002)

Would this issue cause the tivo to start locking up and resetting?
I called directv they said that the first step is to make sure the dish is aligned, seeing how they want 50$ minimum for a service call, not including the price of a new dish if it isnt alignment, I figure I would double check alignment on my own first, I haven't gotten to it yet and now the tivo is reseting and locking up frequently.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

It's possible that a lack of signal is causing the lock ups.

However, on July 22 DirecTV is shutting down the NY MPEG2 locals. This means you'll need the MPEG4 capable receiver and to upgrade your dish.


----------



## CaptainRotundo (May 31, 2002)

well no it means I will cancel HD and wait until the new HD TiVo comes out, or if I cant wait switch to cable and get the TiVo with a cablecard slot 

Ok so I disconnected the satellite inputs on the tivo and now (other than no signal of course) the tivo functions without locking. With the dish connected it would freeze within two minutes of bootup, without it connected I can watch any recorded show without any issues.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Try re-running satellite setup and select the round single LNB option.
Also, boot up with the sat lines disconnected and then connect them after it boots.


----------



## CaptainRotundo (May 31, 2002)

OK booting with disconnected, then reconnecting and doing the standard 3 LNB setup, it froze on the now playing list immediately after finishing the setup flawlessly (except for the fact that it cant see sat B at all. Trying the bootup without wires, then guided setup with single lnb option right now


----------



## CaptainRotundo (May 31, 2002)

Repeated the process, the tivo resets when viewing the signal level if I choose Single LNB during guided setup... seems to me its time to purchase a new dish.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

It certainly seems that's the way to go.


----------



## Matt L (Aug 13, 2000)

CaptainRotundo said:


> well no it means I will cancel HD and wait until the new HD TiVo comes out, or if I cant wait switch to cable and get the TiVo with a cablecard slot


I'm curious why. A new dish and what ever else you need plus a new receiver all for free and you can keep you HR10 to boot. What is the downside? Rumor is that they will just port the TiVo software to the HR2x boxes, maybe maybe not.

I was about as adamant as you about my TiVos, but I got 3 new HD displays and wanted more HD, A few months prior to the swap I switched from the peanut remote to a Harmony and that was a harder transition than the new box. As it stands the only thing I sort of miss and the HR2xs don't have is suggestions, everything else is there plus more.

I won't say it's painless, but after a few days this die hard TiVo guy pulled the plug on the HR10 and hasn't looked back.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Post deleted. Sorry, it had nothing to do with the topic.


----------



## CaptainRotundo (May 31, 2002)

First I called directv and they did not offer me anything for free, in fact they said it was 49.95 just to have the tech come to the house, plus whatever equipment etc...

Second I only subscribed to DirecTV for the built in tivo, I've used tivo since the very first unit on cable, since then I have tried (either at friends houses, or had installed at my house with a 660 or 90 day refund) several other DVR solutions for both cable and satellite. Nothing cuts it. Right now I switch between a Neuros Link running XBMC and my TiVo... The ease of use and interface is far more important than HD to me and my family. Not to mention I have a single television so an extra receiver really does me no good.

So right now I am looking at about $90 as far as I can tell for a replacement dish, and waiting for a new tivo for directv.


----------



## Matt L (Aug 13, 2000)

If you look on ebay you can find dishes much cheaper than that. Especially if you are after an older style as you are. You won't be able to use a 3 lnb slimline so skip those.

I'm sure if you called they would swap out the equipment for free, and you could opt to add the TiVo for $5/mo and still be ahead - at least for 18 months....


----------

